# not vintage but a Yeti...or not a Yeti but vintage...or none of the above?



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Not sure where this one is going to end up  ...It needs a shock rebuild and needs to lose all the STX stuff..Other than that it's really clean.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

I'm diggin' it and since it doesn't fit you, I would like it.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

I'm having trouble finding specs on it. What would the factory build most likely have been? Or were they available as bare frames?


and yeah, it was a CL find and it's 10 years or older  ,......kinda blows a hole in that theory :thumbsup:


disclaimer: the comment aboout where it's going to end up was not "fishing"...it was kind of a joint effort buying it  . although I put up the money, the time and the effort


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Dude. You're freaking me out.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

hairstream said:


> Dude. You're freaking me out.


Why? are you scared of Flamingos?


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

No, I love Flamingos, of course. That yard looks like many I have slept in while I was going to U Dub. Tell me about the shock. Mine has the Risse. Yeti Cycles web store has bushing kits for these.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

stan4bikes said:


> I'm having trouble finding specs on it. What would the factory build most likely have been? Or were they available as bare frames?
> 
> and yeah, it was a CL find and it's 10 years or older  ,......kinda blows a hole in that theory :thumbsup:


LOL!! Yetis have always been available as framesets. As John Parker said early on, "we wouldn't want to second guess a fanatic on how he wants the bike set up!"

So there you have it. It can be built up however you like it.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

stan4bikes said:


> Why? are you scared of Flamingos?


You should get some of those travelocity gnomes for your yard. :thumbsup:


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

hairstream said:


> No, I love Flamingos, of course. That yard looks like many I have slept in while I was going to U Dub. Tell me about the shock. Mine has the Risse. Yeti Cycles web store has bushing kits for these.


I woke up (with about 3 others) about 20 feet up in a tree after an exceptionally good party around Green Lake....of course that WAS in the 60's


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

80's for me...

Is that an elastomer shock? I have a 94, here's the cat page from 93.

...I heard that Zep played at Aqua Theater in the 60's.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice pick up there Stan.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

I don't know, it doesn't have an air valve though. In the picture it's obviously in its collapsed state. If it's elastomer how would I tell and is it user servicable? It's a '96, anyone have a spec sheet on the shocks?


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

I have not seen anything but a Risse on any AS past a 93. The seat collar on the front of the seat tube is something I have not seen a lot of, either (none of the pictures in the Yeti catalogs show this). Yetifan is a good source of info, but I don't remember seeing any AS with this configuration during my research. I would think yetified or ameybrook could shed some light, they know much more than I do. What I do know is that it takes a special tool to get the shock out of the seatstays... I was able to get mine out using one of those Park Spanner Wrench 2 prong things.

96 Yeti catalog...


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

hairstream said:


> I have not seen anything but a Risse on any AS past a 93. The seat collar on the front of the seat tube is something I have not seen a lot of, either (none of the pictures in the Yeti catalogs show this). Yetifan is a good source of info, but I don't remember seeing any AS with this configuration during my research. I would think yetified or ameybrook could shed some light, they know much more than I do. What I do know is that it takes a special tool to get the shock out of the seatstays... I was able to get mine out using one of those Park Spanner Wrench 2 prong things.
> 
> 96 Yeti catalog...


heres one with the forward seat collar...hope I'm not outing it...I was told it's a '96, I don't know for a fact.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope it's a Yeti, there was a bike company that actually made a bike that looked near exact to a Yeti. I think one of the biggest tell tale signs was the headtube Yeti was 1.25 as stated in the scans and the other company was 1.125. I want to say the company was BMC but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Check out the rear derailleur cable routing on the seatstays, it's more underneath than on top. Are the toptube cable guides pop riveted? The bottom of the seatstays and drop out area look Yeti, except they are missing a small hole like mine. This might be cooler than having an AS if its a knock-off. No?

My 94 ARC AS is on my blog for comparo...

http://forums.mtbr.com/blog.php?do=showjournal&j=384


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

What size seatpost? Yeti's always used 26.8. That one looks a bit bigger. If I remember correct the knockoff used lower level components although I can't remember the group.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm by no means an AS afficionado, but the dropouts do not look the same (for one, look at the angle of the seat stays compared to the angle of the backside of the dropouts on each) nor does the shock look the same. Would the serial number help us out?

Also, the shock mount in the Yeti catalogs are slightly below the top tube, whereas on Stan's it's above. Maybe this just changed in the later models though.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

The yetifan site page shows one with the post clamp on the front of the seat tube:

http://www.yetifan.com/bikeography_fs.html

The tell tale will probably be the headset size (shold be 1-1/4") and the seatpost size (should be 26.8mm). And all the photos I've found they have rivet on cable guides on the top tube.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

After looking at the details Im gonna say it's a fake. Lots of differences.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Check out Heath's AS, orange one near the bottom of the page, he has a little story to go with (crakcs me up, "JP was kinda kooky")... seat cluster looks the same as Stan's...

http://www.yetifan.com/bikeography_fs.html


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hairstream said:


> Check out Heath's AS, orange one near the bottom of the page, he has a little story to go with (crakcs me up, "JP was kinda kooky")... seat cluster looks the same as Stan's...
> 
> http://www.yetifan.com/bikeography_fs.html


Where? Bottom of page is newer bikes. Wrong link?


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry, java site, I guess. 

It's in "Your Yetis and Pics" \ "ARC AS & ASLT "


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hairstream said:


> Sorry, java site, I guess.
> 
> It's in "Your Yetis and Pics" \ "ARC AS & ASLT "


Found it here:



















It's still very different. The orange one is also a very small size and uses 24" wheels.

Edit: here's an easy observation; on real Yeti dropouts the seat stay pivot is behind the rear axle. On stan's it's way in front.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

I know. Maybe Stan will post some close ups.

Edit: Good eye.


----------



## fyrfytrhoges (Jul 22, 2008)

not being familiar with yeti bikes i have to ask, is the suspension supposed to be similar to that of the moots ybb in response/feel? 

obviously on a lower scale since moots are titanium and uber expensive....


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

fyrfytrhoges said:


> not being familiar with yeti bikes i have to ask, is the suspension supposed to be similar to that of the moots ybb in response/feel?
> 
> obviously on a lower scale since moots are titanium and uber expensive....


I would guess that the Yeti would work much better and probably cost similar amounts in their day. The Moots would probably be lighter though without the pivots and real shock. Maybe less maintenance on the Moots too although with the "bind and pinch" shock shaft action, that has to be replaced every so often as well.


----------



## fyrfytrhoges (Jul 22, 2008)

cool!!!

i'm going to have to keep my eyes out for one of these, i've wanted a moots for a long time now but have never been able to scrape up the cash for one.

but this seems like it would fit the bill nicely, just to try that kind of suspension.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

fyrfytrhoges said:


> cool!!!
> 
> i'm going to have to keep my eyes out for one of these, i've wanted a moots for a long time now but have never been able to scrape up the cash for one.
> 
> but this seems like it would fit the bill nicely, just to try that kind of suspension.


I've never ridden the Yeti so I can't say for sure.

Today a ti Moots of the same vintage probably has more value I would guess.

The Ibis and Castellano designs are also very nice. Probably my first pick of the three.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

I'll trade my AS for a Bow-Ti. Oh, wrong thread. Sorry.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

fyrfytrhoges said:


> cool!!!
> 
> i'm going to have to keep my eyes out for one of these, i've wanted a moots for a long time now but have never been able to scrape up the cash for one.
> 
> but this seems like it would fit the bill nicely, just to try that kind of suspension.


If you're looking at the Yeti as a cheaper and easier to find option to the Moots, that is probably not going to be the case. They don't come up for sale very often; I've seen less than half a dozen over the last couple years. And the values seem to be fairly high. If just you want to try this type of suspension on the cheap, KHS and Trek both had a pivotless softtail very similar to the moots, and there were a bunch of companies that had setups similar to the Yeti. (But most with the shock moved to the front of the seat tube.)


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*so what do I have?*

Here's some more shots...seatpost is Nitto, about a 31.6 (my calipers are messing up), headset definately 1 1/8". I think the bottom bracket was taken from a Trek 7000 donor bike along with all the STX. Serial # C8409xxxx on the lower non-drive side of the seattube if that helps. And the cable stays are welded not rivited.

Luckily I'm not into it much and even if it's a knockoff, it's ok. Of course I hope it's the real deal but  Does anyone know who made the "fakes"?

and yeah, I know it's wet, it's Seattle you know


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Not a yeti, or at least it differs from my AS a bunch. I'd like to know who made them, too. I have never seen one. I think it is cool!!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

A challenge! 

My guess: BMC from Switzerland.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

KDXdog said:


> A challenge!
> 
> My guess: BMC from Switzerland.


Never heard of BMC..would that be good or bad?

I'm sure a Yeti would be better but .....


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm trying to find a picture, I recall them using that rear end, like the Yeti, but with polished front triangle. I don't think I'd call it "bad"...like I say, this one's a challenge.

It's so Yeti-ish!


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Here are comparison shots of the same areas of that faux-Yeti... Finally a thread I can contribute to and not feel like I'm off the back. No lie, I think what you have there is pretty cool Stan. I'd keep it if you get the chance. :thumbsup:


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

"close, but no cigar" (where did that saying come frome?) I think the bottom bracket and the shock mount look similar but nowhere near as nicely done. It may be a copy or may not. In my mind "the jury is still out"...

Thanx for the effort, do you have a full picture of the "faux" bike?

and where is the serial # on "real" Yetis? What kind of numeric structure do they have, anything close to mine?


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

"...of US origin and date from the mid-20th century. Fairground stalls gave out cigars as prizes..."

I've got 5 Yetis. 1 FRO, 1 Pro FRO, 1 ARC AS, and 2 Ultimates. Only 1 serial number that I can make out (located on the bottom bracket) of the 89/90 FRO (no chainstay gusset, BMX-type clamp) which is S/N 1169. I don't think serial numbers mean much on Yetis, though. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.

Full pictures of my AS frame here...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=272263

I'm still saying that what you have there is pretty cool.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

hairstream...you've got some serious nice rides, I'm impressed. 

And I think it's cool no matter what it turns out to be...hey maybe it's a "Blue Collar Yeti" :thumbsup:


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

This is a difficult one! I believe three 'real' Yeti softtails have been shown (or is it four?), and there's not a whole lot of consistency among them. Specifically, the way the shock mounts to the front triangle varies, with the orange bike very similar to Stan's and others completely different. But, as others have said, some details of Stan's don't match any of the 'verified' Yetis....hmmm....


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

stan4bikes said:


> hairstream...you've got some serious nice rides, I'm impressed.
> 
> And I think it's cool no matter what it turns out to be...hey maybe it's a "Blue Collar Yeti" :thumbsup:


Perfect! And I dig it. I believe it would fall into the "rare" category.

"Got some nice rides" ....not quite vintage enough. But, I'm working on that. Also, working through my fear of patina.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm just hoping Stan didn't waste his money on it.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*thanx for the concern...*



chefmiguel said:


> I'm just hoping Stan didn't waste his money on it.


believe me, I didn't hurt myself....

chefmiquel...if you would have seen this bike for sale..how much would you have "wasted" on it? I'M NOT FISHING, just curious  .

edit: oh boy, I'm just askin for a visit from stan4000bikes....


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Are you going to strip the Yeti decals before selling it?


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*hadn't really thought about it*



wv_bob said:


> Are you going to strip the Yeti decals before selling it?


I don't think it's been determined if it is or isn't a real Yeti. When and if I sell it I will probably leave the decals on but I will certainly be honest about it. If there is any question as to its validity, the potential buyers will know about it up front.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

stan4bikes said:


> I don't think it's been determined if it is or isn't a real Yeti.


Of course you won't peel them if it's a real Yeti



> When and if I sell it I will probably leave the decals on but I will certainly be honest about it. If there is any question as to its validity, the potential buyers will know about it up front.


Standard reply, the same thing goes on on collector car boards. Eventually someone gets boned but at least your conscience is clear.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

It is a BMC then (thanks for seconding my guess KDX!) I remembered the Swiss thing too because we sold the polished Al model and guessed silver? Swiss? Maybe there's chocolate inside? Remember selling 2 of them and I'm going to guess we sold them for 1200.00 BMC is a good brand on the road bike market but never fully developed on the mtb scene. If I remember right JP had mobilized his army of lawyer on BMC and made them seize and desist sale of these bikes. Patents were pending.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

chefmiguel said:


> It is a BMC then (thanks for seconding my guess KDX!) I remembered the Swiss thing too because we sold the polished Al model and guessed silver? Swiss? Maybe there's chocolate inside? Remember selling 2 of them and I'm going to guess we sold them for 1200.00 BMC is a good brand on the road bike market but never fully developed on the mtb scene. If I remember right JP had mobilized his army of lawyer on BMC and made them seize and desist sale of these bikes. Patents were pending.


I'm still pretty sure it's a Yeti. I heard one year they changed the shock, the shock mount, the tt cable guides, cable guide locations, dropouts, seat tube diameter, head tube diameter, main pivot, put an Asian serial number on it and forgot to put it in the company literature.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

great

















now I have gatorade in my keyboard


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I'm still pretty sure it's a Yeti. I heard one year they changed the shock, the shock mount, the tt cable guides, cable guide locations, dropouts, seat tube diameter, head tube diameter, main pivot, put an Asian serial number on it and forgot to put it in the company literature.


LOL! :lol:

Gawd that was funny.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> LOL! :lol:
> 
> Gawd that was funny.


-


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Man, you guys are cracking me up.  

I'm sticking to my guns on this one, though. That thing is Boss. 1 dollar to anyone else who has one. This thing is RARE. I would display it proudly in my Yeti collection. Good one Stan.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*another couple of pics*

Heres the brakes...Rhino levers and unknown cantis. Weren't these cantis around the same time as Piranhas(sp?), Curves and some others?

I talked to the seller today and he seemed genuinely surprised that it may not be a Yeti. He bought it from a shop in Scottsdale Ariz. around '99 or 2000. He said they specialized in used bikes and represented it to him as a '96 Yeti :eekster: .


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*straight from Yeti*

I just called Yeti about the bike. The consensus from a few guys there is that it is indeed a Yeti. The welded cable stops and the 1 1/8" headtube were customer available options. He also said the Yeti decal just above the bottom bracket would have been tough to source for a counterfitter.

So there's the latest....is it real or is it fake? For now I'm going with real. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> I just called Yeti about the bike. The consensus from a few guys there is that it is indeed a Yeti. The welded cable stops and the 1 1/8" headtube were customer available options. He also said the Yeti decal just above the bottom bracket would have been tough to source for a counterfitter.
> 
> So there's the latest....is it real or is it fake? For now I'm going with real. :thumbsup:


that reminds me of the time I asked the girl at the drive thru window at burger king what kind of yeast they used in their buns.

Did you mention the dif dropouts? Or the main pivot? Or the seat tube? Or a dif shock? Did they just go out and buy new tubing, change their jigs and tooling and then redesign all the little details to make it different for one guy? What about the mass-produced style serial number?


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

I'm just the messenger....I did tell him all the discrepencies we've noticed....He got online to see the pics, put me on hold far a few minutes while he gathered opinions, and told me what they thought. They may be laughing their arses off right now, I don't know....? 

But you are probably right, is that better?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> I'm just the messenger....I did tell him all the discrepencies we've noticed....He got online to see the pics, put me on hold far a few minutes while he gathered opinions, and told me what they thought. They may be laughing their arses off right now, I don't know....?
> 
> But you are probably right, is that better?


Instead of asking someone who didn't work there in 96, didn't have anything to do with frame production, never sold the bikes, and probably wanted to just get off the phone (nothing to do w/you), email someone like chris herting or ftw. I know the latter has posted here.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

I sent a couple pics to Frank. I will report the results. However, he bailed before this "Yeti" supposedly came off the line. 

ameybrook's on vaca, he can ask Chris when he gets home.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I by no means anywhere near a Yeti expert, but the tubing all around looks wrong, not just the seat tube dia. 

And the cable stops? Welded was an option?


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I have no idea if the frame is or isn't a Yeti, but I can confirm that those brakes are not Curve Racing Jaws (their nicer brakes, "Piranha" was Curve's original company name), Crystal Design, Joe's, Grafton, or McMahon, but they could be the cheaper Curves that were sold through Performance. I can't find a picture of those, but they were fairly common back in the mid 90's.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

hairstream said:


> I sent a couple pics to Frank. I will report the results. However, he bailed before this "Yeti" supposedly came off the line.
> 
> ameybrook's on vaca, he can ask Chris when he gets home.


Chris would say ask FTW.

FTW would say ask Chris.

I know because I've been given this run-around before


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Have you checked with BMC? They would be proud of their product.It was a good bike, don't think we had any problems with pivots or shocks.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Frank told me what he thought. :drumroll: 

Hi amey.


----------



## verticult (Jan 18, 2005)

ameybrook said:


> Chris would say ask FTW.
> 
> FTW would say ask Chris.
> 
> I know because I've been given this run-around before


ahem...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

verticult said:


> ahem...


Ooo Mike, busted.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

so verticult,,,you must be FTW? (sorry for my ignorance)...if not a Yeti, do you know what it could be? BMC? thanx


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't know who verticult is. But, I must say that the welds on Stan's bike are not even close to being as pretty as on my AS. I mean look at them, have you ever seen any welds as beautiful in your life. Whoever did the welds on my AS must be a master of alloy. I would even go so far as to say whoever put those welds down has to be one of, if not the, best welder in the entire........


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*holy shi'it*



hairstream said:


> I don't know who verticult is. But, I must say that the welds on Stan's bike are not even close to being as pretty as on my AS. I mean look at them, have you ever seen any welds as beautiful in your life. Whoever did the welds on my AS must be a master of alloy. I would even go so far as to say whoever put those welds down has to be one of, if not the, best welder in the entire........


whats that incredible sucking sound? I thought the HOOVER had good "suck"tion


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*B.M.C. Racing*

Model SU2











What's my prize?


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

DoubleCentury said:


> Model SU2
> 
> What's my prize?


You Da Man :thumbsup:

Don't know about the prize but I REALLY appreciate your effort :thumbsup:

Also props to chefmiguel who first mentioned BMC and to all who helped..


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

What year?

Sheeeit Stan, that's probably rarer than a Yeti.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

May 1995 issue of MTB, which gives:

BMC Racing
955 Industry Drive
Tukwila, WA 98188
(206)575-2440

The bike was listed in Bike Source ads in MBA from that same era.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Model SU2
> 
> What's my prize?


Sorry. Still not convinced.

1. The Yeti guys said it was a Yeti.

2. All those differences are custom options from Yeti if you asked for them.

3. It would be literally impossible to counterfeit those decals as Stan said.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

DoubleCentury said:


> May 1995 issue of MTB, which gives:
> 
> BMC Racing
> 955 Industry Drive
> ...


Wow, thats like 5 miles from my house! Unfortunatly the number is to someone else so they are probably no longer there..


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Sorry. Still not convinced.
> 
> 1. The Yeti guys said it was a Yeti.
> 
> ...


It must be hard being that smart...how do you do it ?


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

DoubleCentury said:


> May 1995 issue of MTB, which gives:
> 
> BMC Racing
> 955 Industry Drive
> ...


Anyone have that issue? I think an October 95 issue also had an article? scan or sell? thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll take the Flamingo for my guess.

I've been going through old mags in my "library lately". But I couldn't find the BMC review. Nice job Double Cent!

Stan, thanks for the entertainment. Why not strip and polish the front triangle?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> It must be hard being that smart...how do you do it ?


all in good fun, stan. all in good fun. 

it might get a little boring around here without you, you know.


----------



## verticult (Jan 18, 2005)

Usually if I can't answer a Yeti question it's because I have forgotten. I do try though. The Yeti folks are nice for sure but they would only be able to tell what others have told them.

Parker was good friends with Fisher, the main proponent behind the 1.25 system. Yeti also had purchased quantities of headsets in the 1.25 set-up. I can assure you that no Yeti prior to my leaving in 92 or so had been produced with 1-1/8 (officially)

At any small bike factory the work continues long after the bosses go home. Chris would do his R&D work late into the evenings and I would come in very early. I am sure many frames were repaired, painted etc. using yeti paint. I am sure some stickers made it out also.

Another thing that isn't well known is Yeti frames produced before 92 all had the same wheelbase. Fork dimensions would vary a bit.

Good story: I don't know the year, Parker was the first guy to bring professional racing atmosphere to MTB. He followed motor sports closely and when custom helmets started to appear, he used his contacts to find someone who could do some lids for us. I wasn't too big on the idea, so the painter, a kid, saw the potential (I was ignorant) and bought a new welding hood and painted it in the closet of him moms appt. He gave me the welding hood and I loved it and used it till just a few years ago. Notice all the stickers, the original snow man, Krettler rollers, Paul Tracys first indy ride, an original Indian, on the other side are Mert Lawill, and "sideways" sammy tanner. Inside are stickers from Johns employer and sponsor from his very early days, "team shrew".

The painter later got his own shop, Troy Lee Designs


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

IIRC BMC pulled out of the US market for a few years, then came back when their road bikes started taking off in the Tour/Euro racing market. They are now distributed out of QBP in Minneapolis. They offer some well reviewed FS bikes and a hartail, as well as some well regarded Road bikes. But that's all modern stuff.

Nice pick up stan. Take the STX off, find some LX or XT and make a rider out of it!


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

stan4bikes said:


> It must be hard being that smart...how do you do it ?


This coming from someone who thinks U-brakes and cantis are interchangeable.

Have you finished writing up the Ebay description from all the info you mined from this thread?


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

stan4000bikes said:


> This coming from someone who thinks U-brakes and cantis are interchangeable.
> 
> Have you finished writing up the Ebay description from all the info you mined from this thread?


Totally pointless. It's too bad this is allowed. I think it brings down the forum for no reason other than stupidity. 

You're a sad person with a sad life. I hope things get better for you. There is a lot of good in the world, open your eyes and enjoy it.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Stan, are the decals off yet, now that the bike is known to not be a Yeti?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

verticult said:


> Usually if I can't answer a Yeti question it's because I have forgotten. I do try though. The Yeti folks are nice for sure but they would only be able to tell what others have told them.
> 
> Parker was good friends with Fisher, the main proponent behind the 1.25 system. Yeti also had purchased quantities of headsets in the 1.25 set-up. I can assure you that no Yeti prior to my leaving in 92 or so had been produced with 1-1/8 (officially)
> 
> ...


Great story and fantastic pic!


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

FTW, thanks for chiming in.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

YETIFIED said:


> FTW, thanks for chiming in.


+1 on that...it's an honor having FTW chime in on a Hoover thread :thumbsup:


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Cool to see FTW join us here. Much respect for all the miles his bikes have given us. There you go Stan its a BMC! Never knew they reviewed it. Will see if I ever run into the guy I sold one to years ago.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

stan4000bikes said:


> This coming from someone who thinks U-brakes and cantis are interchangeable.
> 
> Have you finished writing up the Ebay description from all the info you mined from this thread?


These flames aren't appropriate for this forum. Thanks.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bushpig said:


> Great story and fantastic pic!


Seconded! Great little story there.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

stan4bikes said:


> Never heard of BMC..would that be good or bad?
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Does this pic bring back any memories of BMC for you Stan????


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*well, no....*



gm1230126 said:


> stan4bikes said:
> 
> 
> > Never heard of BMC..would that be good or bad?
> ...


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Stan I'd email BMC and see if they use/used a factory that starts their serial numbers with a "C". that will be the final confirmation you need if it is indeed a BMC.

Also Bikepedia link to their 1995 models:
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/Bikes.aspx?Year=1995&Brand=BMC


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

facepalm


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

verticult said:


> I wasn't too big on the idea, so the painter, a kid, saw the potential (I was ignorant) and bought a new welding hood and painted it in the closet of him moms appt.
> 
> The painter later got his own shop, Troy Lee Designs


Totally agree with the others, great story, thanks for sharing! When "the kid" was mentioned, first thing that popped in my mind was Troy Lee. It was fun to see my hunch was correct.

And to keep it on topic, nice find Stan. All I knew about BMC was their modern bikes, so it's cool to hear a little history. Especially when it brings out important contributors to MTB history.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

stan4bikes said:


> gm1230126 said:
> 
> 
> > if I would have done acid back in the day I could blame it on that but no, never saw that pic before. But then, that isn't a MTB is it?
> ...


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*no knock taken..*



gm1230126 said:


> stan4bikes said:
> 
> 
> > Stan don;t take this as a knock....this is education.... just in case you don't recognize the pic that's Floyd Landis who won the 2006 TDFrance riding a BMC and was later accused of doping.
> ...


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow, I concur what an educational thread for just about everyone involved. Amazing piece of MTB history shared over a few days. What's next?


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

gm1230126 said:


> Wow, I concur what an educational thread for just about everyone involved. Amazing piece of MTB history shared over a few days. What's next?


 ...I guess we go back to talking about those first 8 Cunninghams, and first 10 Ritcheys... :thumbsup:


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*oh, I don't know about that...*



hairstream said:


> ...I guess we go back to talking about those first 8 Cunninghams, and first 10 Ritcheys... :thumbsup:


I've been pretty good at coming up with odd stuff :thumbsup: ...if you'll put up with me a bit longer 

Sometimes it's more fun when you don't know what you are doing 

I'm really not upset at all it wasn't a Yeti. It wouldn't have been a classic, it wasn't vintage and I thik it's "rarity" makes it almost cooler.


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> I'm really not upset at all it wasn't a Yeti. It wouldn't have been a classic, it wasn't vintage and I thik it's "rarity" makes it almost cooler.


I agree that it's a pretty cool bike in its own right. Someone must have had some self-esteem issues to have felt the need to strip off the BMC stuff and fake it as a Yeti. I hope you'll give it back its proper identity!


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Stan you confused me on one point, where you said


> I talked to the seller today and he seemed genuinely surprised that it may not be a Yeti. He bought it from a shop in Scottsdale Ariz. around '99 or 2000. He said they specialized in used bikes and represented it to him as a '96 Yeti :eekster: .


I took that :eekster: as disapproval - so why are you leaving the decals on the bike? All you're doing is setting the stage for the next misrepresenter.

I think I'll get some Yeti stickers and buy this ... it's got the looped stays and the color scheme ...










I wanted to post that sooooo bad when this thread started, but the auction was live until yesterday.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

WVbob, I'm curoius: Why the anger? Did Stan ever sell you a Huffy with FAT decals? What has he done to YOU?

It's his damn bike now, he can do anything he wants with it.He was the one "taken" thinking he purchased a Yeti, and I don't see him crying about it, or is he trying to represent it as anything else at this point.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


> facepalm


lol! This thread could go on for months.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Stan4
Bad image from MBA Dec 94. 

Longshot, but perhaps you can track down Doug Barchek for more info. Who knows, he may still be in the industry.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

KDXdog said:


> WVbob, I'm curoius: Why the anger? Did Stan ever sell you a Huffy with FAT decals? What has he done to YOU?
> 
> It's his damn bike now, he can do anything he wants with it.He was the one "taken" thinking he purchased a Yeti, and I don't see him crying about it, or is he trying to represent it as anything else at this point.


Who's the angry one here? Sure not me, but you seem to need a little less caffeine today.

When someone shows up posting about what a great old Yeti they just bought and paid a Yeti price for, maybe then you'll understand.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

If it was mine, I'd pull the stupid Yeti decals off, strip it, polish it and replace the BMC decals. :thumbsup:

No questions about originality and would look alot better...


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

wv_bob said:


> ...and paid a Yeti price for, maybe then you'll understand.


A "Yeti" price was not paid.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

sho220 said:


> If it was mine, I'd pull the stupid Yeti decals off, strip it, polish it and replace the BMC decals. :thumbsup:
> 
> No questions about originality and would look alot better...


I'd try to get some BMC decals, too! Try QBP and see what they say. I know some people there so I can make a few inquiries, if need be. They are just the distributer, though.

BMC's are nice rides. A few dudes around here ride 'em and really like 'em.



-Anomie- said:


> I have no idea if the frame is or isn't a Yeti, but I can confirm that those brakes are not Curve Racing Jaws (their nicer brakes, "Piranha" was Curve's original company name), Crystal Design, Joe's, Grafton, or McMahon, but they could be the cheaper Curves that were sold through Performance. I can't find a picture of those, but they were fairly common back in the mid 90's.


FYI, here's a pic of my '96 Kona w/ cheap Curve cantis and matching levers. Yeah, i know they're hard to see but I get compliments on 'em all the time:


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm not angry either, but just wondering about this thread. 

Perhaps your avitar threw me.:madmax: Great movie.

A guy post pics of what he purchased, thinks is a Yeti (would have fooled many of us too) some say yes, some say no, people try to help him find out what it is, he seems to appreciate the help, others chose to bash him just because, you bust balls about the decals a few times and defend it by inventing something he has NOT done yet, accusing him of a future scam. What did I miss?

If we see Stan try to pass this off in the future as a Yeti, then yeah, let's all give him both barrels. 

Maybe I should drink more coffee, and it will become clear to me.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

After typing up yet another response I came to an eye-opening conclusion - I don't really give a fat rat's ass, one way or the other. I was just breaking Stan's balls by turning his own words and actions around on him. For all I care it could be a part of next year's Burning Man sculpture.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

KDXdog said:


> I'm not angry either, but just wondering about this thread.
> 
> Perhaps your avitar threw me.:madmax: Great movie.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking people are concerned about what happens once it leaves Stan's hands. Stan is not the kind of guy who will screw someone. But what about the person who buys the bike? They could pick it up on eBay cheap and resell on their local CL as a Yeti. Of course, even if the decals were removed they could just replace them again and try to resell (although that would be a pain)...

I don't see any reason to leave the decals on once it was determined that it's a BMC. Strip, polish, embrace it's BMC'ness! :thumbsup:


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

hollister said:


> my Schwinn was built by Yeti...
> 
> rapidly approaching headdesk status


I think I have one too! It's all sparkly and blue and stuff. Does anyone know how I can find out if Yeti made it? I think the wishbone stay being out of alignment is a good sign that it is!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> lol! This thread could go on for months.


my Schwinn was built by Yeti...

rapidly approaching headdesk status


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

For the guy's that have my back..thank you :thumbsup: 

For the few that are on my back..get a life, I haven't done anything to you.:madman: 

How do you know I haven't already removed the decals? Have you seen it for sale or have I mentioned it would be? Can't you just be pleased that a member of the forum found something unique and shared it? Why do you always try to make a big drama out of things? I think I was the one that bought something that was mis-represented :eekster: 

Sometimes it's almost not worth the effort.....but only sometimes


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*just so I don't forget.....*

posted on both sides of the downtube and on the seattube 

(sorry for the poor picture quality, it's 24 degrees outside:eekster:


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll give you $3,000 US notta Dollars for it, firm.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

stan4bikes said:


> it's 24 degrees outside:eekster:


Pffft.

Baby.

I rode to work this morning and it was 7F on the way in.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

ameybrook said:


> Pffft.
> 
> Baby.
> 
> I rode to work this morning and it was 7F on the way in.


:smallviolin:

Get smart and move to Arizona


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

It was 18 degrees here in NYC - Celsius!


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

azjeff said:


> :smallviolin:
> 
> Get smart and move to Arizona


I had to wear long sleeves today....YIKES!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> It was 18 degrees here in NYC - Celsius!


uh, celsius?

The arizonians are all happy that it isnt 117 any more.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

ameybrook said:


> Pffft.
> 
> Baby.
> 
> I rode to work this morning and it was 7F on the way in.


Yeah, well, i'll see your 7 and raise you a -5 and -20 wind chill!


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

stan4bikes said:


> For the guy's that have my back..thank you :thumbsup:
> 
> For the few that are on my back..get a life, I haven't done anything to you.:madman:
> 
> ...


:smallviolin: :smallviolin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :smallviolin: :smallviolin:


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*shock update*

I know theres some members here that are "fluent" in shock rebuilding. I took the rear shock apart and am replacing the o-rings, pretty simple. What kinda oil/fluid should I use do ya think? It had a litttle bit left (the rest leaked out cause of the o-rings) that looked more like power-steering fluid more than oil. But I don't know the history or who might have messed with it. I know:skep: most shocks take a lightweight (10-20 weight?) oil, do you think would that be about right? I appreciate your knowledge as always...


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

da'HOOV said:


> I know theres some members here that are "fluent" in shock rebuilding. I took the rear shock apart and am replacing the o-rings, pretty simple. What kinda oil/fluid should I use do ya think? It had a litttle bit left (the rest leaked out cause of the o-rings) that looked more like power-steering fluid more than oil. But I don't know the history or who might have messed with it. I know:skep: most shocks take a lightweight (10-20 weight?) oil, do you think would that be about right? I appreciate your knowledge as always...


This stuff works Stan. A lot cheaper than Manitou oil at your local motorcycle shop. I think I gave like 8 bucks for this. This is a lot of oil in whatever weight you want.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

XR4TI said:


> This stuff works Stan. A lot cheaper than Manitou oil at your local motorcycle shop. I think I gave like 8 bucks for this. This is a lot of oil in whatever weight you want.


I know Romic uses Torco. I think Push may too. It's also available at a MX shop.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*thanx guys*

This is my first attempt at a shock, luckily this one seems pretty simple. It's got an air "injection" port right at the top much like a R/S Mag 21. Some careful cleaning, new o-rings and oil and we'll see how it goes...

The paint on the frame is awesome BTW, it's got a gold metalflake in the red


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*Yippee*

Thanx guys, put it back together today  ...it holds air, doesn't leak fluid, compresses and rebounds :thumbsup:. Now I just gotta fine tune the air pressure and it's good to go. Anybody with a real Yeti care to share what kind of pressure they run? I think the shock is the same Risse unit.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

http://www.risseracing.com/technical/pdf_files/Genesis.pdf


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

hairstream said:


> http://www.risseracing.com/technical/pdf_files/Genesis.pdf


thanx... I didn't even think of looking there :madman:

thanx...I didn't even think of looking there :madman:

thanx...I didn't even think of looking there :madman:

thanx...I didn't even think of looking there :madman:

oh dang, there goes that senility thing again


----------

